# المجموعة الاولى في هندسة البيئة من .................. م. الغباري



## عبود20 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بناءً على طلب الخوة الاعزاء هذه المجموعة الاولى في هندسة البيئة وتتكون من ثمانية كتب

ISBN: 012561540X
Title: Sampling & Analysis of Environmental Chemical Pollutants. A Complete Guide
Author: E. P. Popek
Publisher: Academic Press
Publication Date: 2003-07-08
Number Of Pages: 366






http://rapidshare.de/files/36030009...tal_Chemical_Pollutants._A_Complete_Guide.rar

password = 012561540X


------------------------------------

ISBN: 0471402281
Title: Handbook of Chemical and Environmental Engineering Calculations
Author: Joseph P. Reynolds, Louis Theodore, John S. Jeris 
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2002-06-15
Number Of Pages: 976




http://rapidshare.de/files/13158147/HCAEEC.rar.html

No password

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/33611037/ChemicalCalculations.rar

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru 

or

MiHD MiRROR (24.34 MB) NO PASSWORD >>> http://mihd.net/7.3041/HCAEEC-0471402281.rar.html

or

http://z04.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5136


-------------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0787654884
Title: Environmental Encyclopedia Third Edition
Author: Marci Bortman
Publisher: Gale Group 2003




http://rapidshare.de/files/22760370/Envenc1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/22760729/Envenc2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/22763452/Envenc3.rar.html
pass: tFEnvenc1.rar


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/32542425/www.yoknall.com_Environmental.Encyclopedia.rar

Password: www.Yoknall.com


or

http://rapidshare.com/files/1223518/Environmental_Encyclopedia.rar

-------------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0849321573
Title: Environmental Engineers' Handbook 1999-02
Author: David H.F. Liu
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 1999-02-26
Number Of Pages: 1431





http://rapidshare.de/files/17511560/Environmental_Engineerg_s_Handbook__2nd_Ed_-_Liu__1999_.rar

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/12787319/Environmental_Engineer_s_Handbook.pdf.html 

or

http://mihd.net/dlbjqw

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/362525

OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/2507317/Environmental_Engineerg_s_Handbook__2nd_Ed.rar

------------------------------------------------

ISBN: 3527305858
Title: Environmental Biotechnology: Concepts and Applications
Author: Hans-Joachim Jördening and Josef Winter
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2005-02-18
Number Of Pages: 488






http://rapidshare.de/files/30417079/EP.rar.html

or

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001149109/Environmental Biotechnology.rar.html

http://z28.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=36153


-----------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0070381836
Title: Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculations
Author: C. C. Lee Shun Dar Lin 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2000-03-07
Number Of Pages: 1504





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6VYQE6BB

-----------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0471492957
Title: Introduction to Environmental Analysis (Analytical Techniques in the Sciences (AnTs) *)
Author: Roger N. Reeve
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2002-02-28
Number Of Pages: 326





http://cris.byethost15.com/Introduction_to_Environmental_Analysis__Wiley_2002-KINGDWARF.zip.html 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/16204046...ental_Analysis__Wiley_2002-KINGDWARF.zip.html 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/16007375/Introduction_to_Environmental_Analysis__Wiley_2002.rar.html 

or

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms...o_Environmental_Analysis__Wiley_2002.pdf.html

--------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0884152731
Title: Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
Author: Ph.D., DR. John C. Reis
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1996-04-25
Number Of Pages: 400





http://www.uploading.com/?get=DFOM95MY

password : www.blueportal.org


or

http://oscdn.com/files/269074/Enviromental+Control+in+Petroleum+Engineering.pdf.htm 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202...onmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.rar 

---------------------------------------------------------

​
وهنالك المزيد ان شاء الله في المجموعة الثانية ............................. بانتظار ردودكم ومشاركاتكم


----------



## عبود20 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركاتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

المجموعة الاولى في هندسة البيئة من ........................ م. الغباري 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36352

لمجموعة الاولى في هندسة البترول من.........................م. الغباري 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34573

المجموعة الثانية من كتب البترول من .........................م. الغباري 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36068

مجموعة كتب عن الامتزاز ( الادمصاص) من .................. م. الغباري 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35992

المجموعة الاولى من كتب انتقال الحرارة من......................م. الغباري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35055


----------



## freedom lover (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي عبود الله يعطيك العافية لانو الكتب جاءت في وقتها المناسب مشان مشروع التخرج
الله يجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## softchem (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير الذى بذلتة , بارك اللة فيك ورحم اللة والديك


----------



## عبود20 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء يجب الرد على هذه المشاركات حتى تبقى في الصفحة الاولى ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## muslimonline7 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

حقيقة ما أقدر إلا أن أقول

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mmn (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يوفق الأيدي الخيرة و أن يجازيها خير الجزاء


----------



## haytham ahmed (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر كبيييير


----------



## SENIOR (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ......فعلا مجموعه كتب مفيده جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك ان شا الله

جزاك الله خير م الغباري


----------



## dr_duraidfa (3 ديسمبر 2006)

من دل على خير فله مثل اجر فاعله


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على الردود............................. وان شاء الله نوافيكم بالمزيد :13:


----------



## softchem (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*كتاب اخر*





رابط التحميل:

http://rapidshare.com/files/3434208/Handbook_Air_Pollution_Prevention_Control_muya.rar


----------



## abousreia (18 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود اكثر من رائع 
وفقك الله 
دائما وابدا لفعل الخير


----------



## احمد وهدان (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير الذى بذلتة , بارك اللة فيك


----------



## makeyhashem (20 يناير 2007)

مشكور ياأخينا الكبير على مجهودك الكبير لكن اكثر الكتب لموقع رابدشير محذوف والبقية معاناة في الرفع .يرجى مساعدتنا لحاجتنا الماسة لهذه الكتب ,وبارك الله فيك .....


----------



## mohamedradi (26 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CHE Amjad (23 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير و بارك الله بيك يا اخي المهندس الكريم


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اذا ممكن تحمل المجموعه مره ثانيه لانه عندما احاول تحميل اي كتاب يرد File Not Found Lu مع الشكر


----------



## nhfs49 (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا أخي.كتب مفيدة فعلاً.


----------



## م.اسماءمحمد (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
وكثر من أمثالك
والله انا كنت بحاجة شديدة لهذا الموضوع


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بس يا ريت بلاش الرابيد شير


----------



## عبود20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على الردود الطيبه


----------



## البحر الثائر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا عبود باشا بس عاوز اعرف انت بتجيب الكتب دى منين


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
رسالتك لم تصلني او لم استطع فتحها بسبب عدم السماحية من قبل ادارة المنتدى لذلك يمكنك ارسال رساله الى البريد الالكتروني الخاص بي [email protected] ولك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك ورضي عنك


----------



## أبوعلي الكيماوي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mmn (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو من الزميل عبود تفعيل الروابط و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش ولا كتاب من دول بيفتح معايا حد يقدر يبعتهم


----------

